# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Counter--Strike

## isli

Ne kohen time te lire ja fus nje loje CounterStrike. Eshte loje e shpejte dhe me aksion. Teroristat kunder Forcave te Shpejta. Per mua eshte nje nga lojrat me te bukura qe jane krijuar. 
Ata qe lozim mund te me dergojne nje MP per t u takuar ne nje server qe te shikoni nivelin tuaje se ku jeni  :buzeqeshje:   :Bomba:  
Pres mendimet e atyre qe e lozim kete loje.

----------


## KACAKU

Counter Strike eshte loja me e preferuar tashme ne bote.Une luaja ne nje KafeNet ku ne 250 kompiutera ishte veshtire te gjeje vend per te luajtur,megjithate kur ta ble do lajmerohemi te mblidhemi disa veta e te luajme online  :perqeshje:

----------


## Reiart

Ku mund ta gjej edhe une kete loder qe juve ju paska pelqyrer kaq shume?  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## isli

CD e lojes qe instalova ja mora nje shokut dhe pastaj mora nje update nga http://counter-strike.net . Kaq di te te them , po qe te te them qe ta maresh ilegal nga interneti  :perqeshje:  nuk mund te te them dot se nuk eshte mire  :i qetë:

----------


## c00L_3oy

:konfuz:   aaaiiiii une e kom kete loje po spo me bon me lujte on-line se po ma lyp cd-key . une e kom ni cd key po po muj me lujte me ta viq na LAN me bot-a. 

nese ka naj cracked version me tergomni!!!

----------


## edspace

Une e kam provuar njehere counter strike dhe nuk me pelqeu fare. Me pare e mbylla sesa e hapa. 

Une luaj TAC-OPS : Assault on Terror. 

Eshte loje shume e ngashme me counter strike por me e shpejte, me grafike me te mire, dhe me pak realistike. 
Ne counter strike vrihesh me nje plumb si ne te vertete, ne kete qe luaj une shtyhet ca loja. Shume njerez qe luanin CS me pare jane kthyer ne Tactical Ops dhe nuk luajne me CS. 

Tac-Ops ka qene si modifikim i Unreal Tournament por tani kane nxjerr dhe nje version me vete (standalone). Ske nevoje per serial number dhe nqs ke UT te instaluar mund ta luash falas.

Eshte loje shume e bukur, ka mbi 2000 veta qe e luajne ne cdo kohe ne internet dhe gjithnje e ne ritje. 

Faqja zyrtare a lojes eshte www.tactical-ops.to  (jo .com).

----------


## Vinjol

isli meqe ra fjala edhe une country strike luj gjithmone fusha ime e preferuar eshte fc_iceworld  aty me gjen  gjithmone me nick newname ose player qejfi ma ka ti leshoj nja dy pluma kokes lol  :ngerdheshje:  op kunder sop si thu

----------


## Bledari

O Isli po sa femij i lumtur dukesh mer lal hahahahahahahahahaha  nejse se bej shaka ne te vertet ajo loje eshte shum e bukur edhe shum zbavitese un e kam lujtur edhe vazhdoj akoma te luaj + ka dalur edhe nje version i ri qe eshte akom me i bukur po edhe me i veshtire po mua nuk me ben aspak pershtypje a eshte e veshtire apo e lehte un di vetem te luaj edhe te kenaqem  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Vinjol

me vjen keq qe spo  ndesh  ndonji sjhqiptar ne kte loje me vjen me tere mend keq

----------


## KACAKU

ASSAS|NS,ti nuk po ndesh shqiptare,qe e luajne Counter-Strike,sepse ajo loje edhe ketu ne Greqi nuk ka dale akoma ne shitje,ate e gjen me porosira te vecanta,ose e luan ne disa kafeinternet,qe duhet te presesh rradhen per te luajtur.
Edhe ty ndoshta te eshte dukur se ke luajtur ate loje,por duhet te kete qene tjeter,ajo loje me shume luhet online,ose ne rrjet te perbashket,prej shume kompiuterash...

----------


## Labushi

o kalamoja kalamoja me tregoni dhe mua si te luaj

----------


## ICE

COUNTER STRIKE Te ben per vete eshte nji nga lojrat me te mrelkullueshme me aksion qe mund te egzistojn !!!

----------


## Labushi

ma tregoni edhe mua si te luaj ne internet uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## DEBATIKU

Djema edhe une si nje nga lojtaret e CS ju them se kam luajtur me ore te tera ne rrjet dhe kam harruar te fle edhe te tjera. Kush ka lojtur me kupton se cpo them tani kam disa kohe qe skam luajtur dhe klani qe kam patur eshte shperbere  nqs do te behemi 10 veta do te ishte mire te loznim dhe te benim nje klan dhe mund te lozim dhe me klane te tjera neper bote .

----------


## euzfor

Cuna une jam gati te jem njeri nga ata 10, por me pare njeri te vendosi diten dhe oren kur do jemi ketu per te luajtur. Mendoj qe te jene dhe te tjere dakort !

----------


## KilleR-X-

Ej djema kush me thote mua se ku ta mar ne int kete loje se e crackoj vete pastaj vetem me jepni linkun ku mund ta mar ...eshte me te vertet nje loje e bukur edhe dua qe ta kem per ne lan ketu ke puna ime ..ne po qe i luajm lojrat behemi 10 veta dhe luajm Unreal tournament nje loje e bukur si per ne Lan edhe online me usera nga e gjithe bota ..ju uroj ta provoni .... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## briiigi

dhe guess kush eshte nje nga keta 10  :perqeshje:  hihihih, o robo, kur do lujm prap?!?!

briiigi

----------


## KilleR-X-

Ej lal dil mer ihere andej  nga anet tona se lujm ishim dje 10 veta lujtme me skuadra deri ne oren 12 te nates ahahahah jemi kenoq per zotin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mercedes2003

KACAKU ate e kam lozur edhe une kam qene bashke me ASSA|NS edhe nuk na eshte dukur po ate loj kemi lozur edhe vazhdojme ta lozim ne te vertet nuk e kemi blere po e kemi vjedhur ne internet pista ime e preferuar eshte de_dust  tani kush ka nevoje per cd-keys mund te me thoj sepse ne disponojme shume te tille edhe counter-strike edhe half-life jane qe te dyja shume te  mire per ti lozur lane-game .hajt mire u takofshim ndonje dite oline se kam per tju vrare merr (DERRA) LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

----------


## Vinjol

o peko si thua  vella do lozim sonte   4 kunder kater  on lan gjithmone behet fjale   :buzeqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------

